# Another brand scoop for Deere tractors



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know much about this guy, or how many of these he has made, but the photos looked interesting. Apparently it only fits the 400 and 500 series Deeres. Here is a link:

http://www.jdtoyz.com/page/page/1013186.htm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Having now looked at Deerebob's post on the JB Sr. bucket, it sure looks like this guy copied their design close enough that there might be patent infringements (if applicable).


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's the pics from the website Joe is referring to.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I wonder how much of a simple bucket design can actually be patented. I would think certain features maybe if no one had ever used them before or little design features possibly, but the overall concept of a bucket should be pretty much public domain.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You might be right sixchows. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

The difference between this bucket and the JBSr. that I just got is this one requires the JD hydraulic hitch while the JBSr. has dual hydraulics for both dumping and raising/lowering the bucket. I guess this would keep them clean on the patent infringement arena but I am not a lawyer. That hitch is about $500 from JD so the bucket would have to be priced at less than $750 to be competitive with the JBSr. if someone did not already have the front hitch like I do. I didn't see any pricing on the website like John Scheele has on the JB site. Still the disadvantage of this bucket design versus the JBSr. is it requires removal of the mowing deck to use it. Also, I am not sure the JD hitch would raise the bucket quite as high as the JBSr. based upon my experience with raising and lowering my snowthrower and blade with it. However, based upon the specs, this bucket has less volumetric capacity 2.5 cu ft versus 3.5 cu ft, but more weight capacity 500 lbs versus 300 lbs for the JBSr.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I doubt either of these designs are patented.
With the cost of going through the full patent process today,
it would take them 20 yrs of bucket sales just to recover
the patent costs.


----------

